# grilling a turkey...



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

oven's broke. not entertaining guests this year as we're celebrating early. but wife wants a turkey. i've smoked one b4 and didn't care for it. i'm thinking get a smaller turkey, cut out the backbone(spatchcock it) and grill breast up til done. any other suggestions? how long you think it will take? should i baste while grilling? and what with?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I'd consider brining it.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

aren't all grocery store turkeys already brined?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I doubt it.

but if the package says "enhanced with a 10% solution..." or something very similar to that, it's been brined in some fashion.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

fry it


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

cook it whole , cover w bacon strips and stuff w orange and grapefruit slices


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Inject it, cut it up just like you would a whole chicken and grill just like it was a big ol yard pimp.  baste as needed, and use indirect heat.


----------



## yakattack (Feb 18, 2009)

Brining is essential. Keeps it moist and cooks even. You can make a beer can turkey with a Foster beer can that works fine also. Season under the skin; I prefer to use a smaller bird and cook closer to 300 - you don't want to lose a race against samonella.


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

The Mrs likes to buy a smaller young turkey and do it beer can style. She uses a master cylinder (24 oz Bud), rubs it with her poultry rub and smokes it.

Good stuff.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Go buy another oven, your gonna need to any way.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

ain't buying an oven. just going to replace the starter - after christmas tho... found the recipe i'm going with - 3 hrs over indirect heat with a drip pan surrounded by coals. 1st hour breast down 2nd and 3rd breast up, basting every 30 minutes. wrap in foilif skin starts to darken too much. gonna try and brine in an ice chest, cause i know i won't have room in the fridge. use the toaster oven for the green bean casserole and sweet taters w/ marshmellows...


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

just go to luby's for thanksgiving. I'd invite you over but we will be out of town. Better yet, follow me with your boat down to South Padre Island.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

we did the luby's take out feast with my parents this weekend. pretty good. turkey was a little overcooked and mashed taters were a bit too chunky. everything else was good, but i get a free turkey and have everything i need already. only thing that may change my plans is if my f-in-law comes - as he doesn't like turkey and will bring prime steaks. fingers crossed as i know how to cook those


----------



## Pop Fly (Sep 19, 2010)

MEGABITE said:


> Inject it, cut it up just like you would a whole chicken and grill just like it was a big ol yard pimp.  baste as needed, and use indirect heat.


_*X2*_


----------



## T.C. (May 7, 2009)

*smoke it whole!*



Angler2407 said:


> The Mrs likes to buy a smaller young turkey and do it beer can style. She uses a master cylinder (24 oz Bud), rubs it with her poultry rub and smokes it.
> 
> Good stuff.


Smoking the turkey whole is waaayy better...actually I would prefer smoked turkey over any other I've done (frying or oven/stuffin).

Brine it/Inject it; shove some onion, peppers and beeer cans up the arz end, and good to go...


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

I smoked one a few years ago, it took forever, 24 hrs alot of beer and alot of oak, BUT to this day everyone wants another one like it, aint gonna do it again, missed football that year cuz I was passed out and tired, try again, it takes along time but worth it...


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

Also I stuck a fosters can in its butt like a drunken chicken, was very moist, try it...


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

Inject it, split as you would a fryer, cook breast bone side down for about a hour over direct heat, baste and flip until brown. Wrap in foil, cook on indirect heat for 3 hours. It will fall off the bone!:shamrock:


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

well just in time for turkey day, i got a new present from mi padres to cook my bird on...


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

came out great. brined in kosher salt h2o for 24 hours. spatchcocked and laid down flat in roasting pan. smothered with room temp butter, then poultry seasoning, pepper and garlic. 12 lb bird only took a little over 2 hours on the pit at 375. also did the green bean casserole on the pit. wife made stuffing in the crock pot and the best mashed taters i've had in a long time. yummm it was good.


----------



## rynochop (Aug 28, 2006)

boat_money said:


> came out great. brined in kosher salt h2o for 24 hours. spatchcocked and laid down flat in roasting pan. smothered with room temp butter, then poultry seasoning, pepper and garlic. 12 lb bird only took a little over 2 hours on the pit at 375. also did the green bean casserole on the pit. wife made stuffing in the crock pot and the best mashed taters i've had in a long time. yummm it was good.


How much kosher did you use?? I brined one a few years ago with kosher salt and water like that as well and the thing was sooo salty you could hardly eat it.


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

1 cup KOSHER salt, 1/2 cup brown sugar, one gallon water, one gallon veg broth. brine for a day. also be sure to rise off the brine really good, both inside and out.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

i just did a cup of kosher per gallon of water


----------

